# Trump vs Twitter....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the real issue that you wont hear or see on much of the main stream media.

1. Twitter is protected under the rules of "forum" usage. So they cant be sued or held liable for certain things and are protected by certain laws.

2. Since they are censoring people (not all but it seems selected ones) they are pushing the lines of "editorial" or "publisher". Which is another set of rules and laws they have to follow. Which means they can be sued for anything anyone posts on there.

An example is look what is happening or did happen in Minneapolis. With the Police officer kneeling on that guys neck. It is tragic and will have reprocussions happen and possible charges filed once it is all investigated. But I have seen on twitter that guys home address and wifes name published by someone. If anything happens to that officer/family or his house. Twitter can be liable for not "censoring" that information. It would be the same if a local paper published it. Which they never do in these cases. You see the can of worms that could be opened with twitter.

3. Also with the selective censoring or "fact" checking.... they havent done that to any of the people spreading falsehoods against Trump. Or making them delete tweets or take things down. Also many "right" leaning journalists or outspoken people have been shadow banned or even accounts locked. James Woods was one of them. So you see you have to be even across the board and not one sided if you are censoring.

So you see this battle could get very interesting. People will say Trump threatened Twitter.... well he is threatening for them to be changed over to "publishing" not "forum" guidlines. Which honestly has been a battle for along time. Look at Facebook and now twitter is getting thrown into the mix.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Oh my!
Trump certainly has whizzed in the pickles this time.
What an idiot!
Every time he opens his mouth he makes things worse.
What an idiot!
What a country.
The world is watching.
Smarten up and do something.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

Trump is not a stupid man. When he does something he usually has a plan even if it is a bluff. Stupid people don't become Billionaires. Unfortunately one cannot say the same for a lot of congress people or those that think everyone is stupid that don't agree with them..


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow......I'm currently watching Fox News. Tucker Carlson is comparing Trump to Emperor Nero. He said the only Roman Emperor people can remember after 2000 years. Trump is an idiot and now wants to turn the ARMY loose to put down these protests. How stupid is this guy??? People will remember this time in history and remember what this guy says and does. The rest of the world is laughing at him. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Can't believe how the Republican Party wants this guy to get another 4 years. The Republicans have tunnel vision. Take the BLINDERS off. Electing him again would be devastating to our country :******: :******: :******:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken I would rather have a conservative dictator thsn a socialist president. I see they identified the trouble makers in Fargo as democratic socialists. Democrat/socialist/ANTIFA/communist at one time they were different, but they have been merging. Most of these trouble makers in the streets never heard of George Floyd. We have radicals inciting those with the desire to loot and steal. They should turn them and the skin heads loose on each other and jail the survivers.

Half of these rioters hope the cops kill another black person so they can continue looting. They (black and white) are less than a percent of Americans, but they are tomorrows, burglers rspists, and killers.

Most of the riots are in liberal cities. They will do nothing to stop it. They will let their own cities burn and after crying states rights they will blame Trump. If Trump ends the riots they will call him racist. Fools are hard to deal with as are liars. and since the democrats are both it will be difficult to end this. As an example look at all the lies we were subjected to during the impeachment hoax. Shameless!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree comparing him to an emporer or even him saying he is "law and order" is stupid.

He needs to just keep asking the govenors to take care of things. Then if they dont he will have to act.

Ken... Because you know that if he does nothing people will say... WHY ISN"T TRUMP DOING ANYTHING.... if he does something... TRUMP IS A DICTATOR.... It is the exact same thing that is playing out as it did with Covid. Remember when he did the travel bans... he is a dictator.... then.. .oh he isn't doing enough.

BTW... how do you like Biden coming out saying he said that he wanted shut downs and travel bans way earlier.... yet on film they have him saying the opposite. oke: I guess we have a two liar presidental canidates running this fall. oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> I agree comparing him to an emporer or even him saying he is "law and order" is stupid.
> 
> He needs to just keep asking the govenors to take care of things. Then if they dont he will have to act.
> 
> ...


First time I have seen someone here calling a FOX TV conservative program stupid. Did you not read Plainsman.....He would not have a problem with a right dictator.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Guess you guys missed this about ANTIFA.....Those below are your friends over on the right. Why hasn't the Clown Prince labeled the KKK, White Supremacists, Skinheads, and Nazi Party and people like the following domestic terrorists????They are MORE dangerous than anyone on the left.

"A Twitter account claiming to belong to a national "antifa" organization and pushing violent rhetoric related to ongoing protests has been linked to the white nationalist group Identity Evropa, according to a Twitter spokesperson.

The spokesperson said the account violated the company's platform manipulation and spam policy, specifically the creation of fake accounts. Twitter suspended the account after a tweet that incited violence.

As protests were taking place in multiple states across the U.S. Sunday night, the newly created account, @ANTIFA_US, tweeted, "Tonight's the night, Comrades," with a brown raised fist emoji and "Tonight we say 'F--- The City' and we move into the residential areas... the white hoods.... and we take what's ours &#8230;"


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If I am not mistaken... aren't those groups already labeled by the ACLU??? Or a goverment agency? I know those groups are listed but allowed to assembly because of free speech. Just like ANTIFA is allowed to assemble. But if they are caught doing things they will now come under a different penalties because of the label. Just like if a KKK member does something illegal in the name of the "KKK"... they will get stiffer penalties.

Also I have called out Tucker and Hannity before... oke:

Edit:
https://www.quora.com/Is-there-an-offic ... Klan-on-it



> So its odd they seem to fall under the definition of terrorism when they actually commit the acts. However, they are still allowed to rally because the government doesn't want to conflict with free speech.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

I have seen that by ANTIFA... or someone posing as them. But I have also seen ANTIFA posts on twitter telling people how to combat the police, how to riot, how to do a lot of illegal things.

BTW... most of ANTIFA is white people. It is the counter culture out there. It used to be the "hippies"... now it is ANTIFA. But instead of love and peace it is anarchy and destruction.

Go follow Andy Ngo. He was the homosexual of Asian decent who had his face bashed in. He has been following ANTIFA for years even before he was assaulted.

https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo

https://www.justice.gov/usao-mn/pr/fede ... possession


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just pointing out that the right has just as many so called domestic terrorists groups as the left. I don't like either of them. They should all on both sides be declared domestic terrorists. The problem is the right only sees what is on the other side. Same with the left.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

I see the KKK when doing violent acts TERRORISTS... when I see ANTIFA doing violent things.... TERRORISTS. When they are both assembling peacefully... they are just people practicing their rights. I don't have to agree with the message. But I agree that they have the right to talk about it.

If people were not blinded by HATE or HATE OF TRUMP.... that stuff that happened in SC when the media twisted his "good people" comment. He was stating there are good people protesting civil on both sided and there are dirt bags on both sides.

Now your comment on not agreeing with either extreme is exactly what the Trump vs Twitter is about. Twitter was banning one sides speech. Hence why he is trying to designate them a PUBLISHER and not protected by Forum rights.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Just pointing out that the right has just as many so called domestic terrorists groups as the left. I don't like either of them. They should all on both sides be declared domestic terrorists. The problem is the right only sees what is on the other side. Same with the left.


I don't like either of them myself Ken. However, the current violence for the past two or three years has been mostly or maybe all the left, and most of that ANTIFA. Then we have the left in Hollywood giving money to pay the bail for those violent people who have been arrested.



> Did you not read Plainsman.....He would not have a problem with a right dictator.


 Close, but no sigar for you Ken. You have that left leaning problem of not getting the context. oke: 


> Ken I would rather have a conservative dictator thsn a socialist president.


 Let me interpret that for you Ken. I would have a problem with either one. However, if I had to have one I would rather have a conservative dictator than a SOCIALIST PRESIDENT. You have often heard me say I always vote for the lesser of two evils. Next fall we will vote either for an ego maniac (slightly irritating) or a person evil incarnate.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess we have to agree to disagree. Most president would be better than a dictator. Even on the far left. Last I checked a president is up for reelection after 4 years......dictator for life or until a coup overthrows him.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

More on ANTIFA...

https://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2020/06 ... n-bartels/


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

more on antifa....

https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status/12 ... 0945851394

IT was correct to make them a terrorist group. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Remember I talked about Trump VS Twitter and how this all could be big....

Look what is happening or getting found out about FACEBOOK.... also how they are censoring conservatives....

https://www.projectveritas.com/news/fac ... -going-to/

https://www.projectveritas.com/news/ano ... elections/

https://www.projectveritas.com/news/fac ... -with-our/

Now did Zuckerberg lie when he was under oath....

Time will tell on this. But remember people blamed Trump, Russia, etc. But now it is coming to light even more so what really happened.... oke:

Again this is about freedom of speech and also if they want to be protected by certain laws. They can't "edit" what gets said when it comes to political views. They can protect against people threatening... but not just political stuff. This is the issue. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So this is now coming back into the spot light....

1. Facebook founder is getting possible charges brought up on him or he will have to come in again to testify because they said he lied under oath when speaking last time.

2. Twitter banning content (which was talked about in the COVID thread). They banned or deleted any content about the doctors talking about hydroychloriquine or how every you spell it.

3. Twitter banning or deleting posts from only convervative platforms and not others.... because CNN had a tweet saying the drug was working. oke:

4. A worker who is in charge of search and other things at google was arrested in Portland with ties to ANTIFA and the riots.

You see not much of this is getting talked about on the main stream media. These are things to watch for with the election coming up this fall. Just like last election these companies were found to surpress info to voters. Things to look out for.


----------

